# AutoCAD installation problem



## gvikas3 (Jul 28, 2005)

Sir,
I am facing a probleme in installation of AutoCAD2000. I am using AutoCAD 2000 from last 4 years. After rebooting my PC I gets icon on desktop but it does not run, even it does not run from programm files also. Every time after rebooting I have to install a fresh copy of AutoCAD. I am using OS Windows XP proffessional.
Please send me the solution for same.
Thanking you,

Regards,
Vikas


----------



## sgodwin (Aug 17, 2005)

Autocad 2000 is not XP compatable.
Autodesk no longer supports Autocad 2000 products so you are unfortunately on your own.
Try Autocad 2002 or Windows 2000 professional for the operating system.
Windows 2000 Pro is very similar to XP.


----------



## 40sondacurb (Jan 14, 2005)

Thanks Sgod, I appreciate the help. Not to many others ere autoCAD capable.


----------



## sheela (May 2, 2006)

*auto cad problams*

iam using opareting system is windows xp sp2 i have aoto cad and when ia intal this saying some error plz how can find out this problam


----------



## Inactive (Apr 11, 2005)

i am wondering do you have a problem installing autocad or running it after it is installed? what version of autocad are trying to use as well?

if it's 2000 and it won't run after installation, you can try running it in compatability mode. right click on the icon on the desktop and goto properties. then click on the compatability tab and check box in compatability mode area. from the drop down pick win98/me and see if it will run.

if it won't install it could be a few reasons, so post back with more information.


----------

